# Pump De-Icer



## wsmm (Jan 15, 2002)

I've heard of different people adding some type of de-icer to their pump fluid. If any of you know what the're adding and where you can get it, will you please respond and post. I think I have a system that maybe icing up from time to time. Also what tpye of oil do you have in your pump when you are using it?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

I use the Fisher fluid. I put SeaFoam Transtune is as well. Not much, maybe an ounce or two. I can get it here at VIP, Napa or CarQuest.


----------



## bigdaddyflem (Jan 8, 2009)

*Frozen Pump*

If your pump is freezing you have water in it. I have had freezing problems the first three storms and had enough. Pulled the pump off took it to get rebuilt. found seals gone, pitted lift ram, major cause of water contamination. also i replaced both angle rams both pitted as well. Have not had a problem since, and the last storm was cooold single numbers, and did not freeze. As far as fluid I use the regular myer oil, but they make a blue oil ,blue bottle made by s.a.m is good to. If you don't want to spend the cash to do repairs, you can always drain the fluid both pump and rams every storm and refill with fresh fluid. A real pain in the a##. Hope that helps good luck!!!


----------



## Kenyou (Oct 13, 2007)

You can read the post *HEAT*. Your question has already has been answered there.

Good luck

John


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*freeze*

you have to get rid of the source of water infiltration first ,ram's ,.seal's .ect or it will; keep being a problem .i have heard of people using a product called nocks ice ,about a cap full .but i would flush it every season and use good low temp oil ,after you cure the source of water .


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

nox ice from penray http://www.penray.com/products/products.asp?x=1&y=303&articlesource=303


----------



## wsmm (Jan 15, 2002)

*Clarification, affecting angling only*

Should have been more clear. Problem only seems to affect right angle. Last time it happened we warmed up the angle block, pulled the "C" valve and placed it back in and it ran fine for at least two storms. This is the problem again will angle left but not right, just haven't had time to pull it into my pole barn, whcih dosen't have heat and see what I can find again. Pump unit itself is old, sitting on a 79 Ramcharger. Crossover valve and "C" valve are only about a year or two old. Also the cyliner for right angle is only 6 months old. Most couplers have been replaced, both angle hoses replaced within a year or two.

Thanks,
Bill


----------

